# Mir vergeht die Lust am spielen- Bugs,Bugs und noch mehr Bugs



## turbosnake (3. Juni 2015)

Ich habe die Schnauze voll und frage mich wo die Qualitätskontrolle geblieben ist. Jedes Spiel das ich seit Ende Mai durchspielen will schmeißt mir einen Bug in den Weg, der mir das erreichen das Endes bzw. des richtigen Endes, zumindest ohne nachspielen größerer Teile unmöglich macht oder zumindest den kompletten Levelfortschritt vernichtet.
Fangen wir mal mit dem letzteren an, da bin ich bei Giana Sisters: Twisted Dreams - Rise of the Owlverlord zwei mal in den selben Bug gerannt, zwar an unterschiedlichen Stellen, allerdings beides mal das gleiches. Wobei das zweite mal weniger nervig , da es recht weit am Beginn das Levels war. Aber das hier war wirklich nervig, danach durfte ich nochmal von vorne anfangen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das zweite Spiele war dann Ether One, das Spiel kann man auf zwei Arten durchspielen: Bei der ersten muss man keine Puzzle lösen, allerdings bekommt dann nur das "schlechtere" Ende zu sehen. Um das bessere/andere Ende zu bekommen muss man Rätsel in Form von Projektoren lösen, dort hatte ich 18/20 geschafft und dann verschwinden einfach die Rollen die ich für das Rätsel des 19ten Projektors brauche. 
Der letzte andere Save liegt gute 4 Stunden hinter dem mit den verschwundenen Items und mich nach dem Erlebnis nochmal dadurch zu schlagen habe ich nicht.

Der nächste Bug kam in The Longest Journey, dort hänge ich in einem Gegner fest und komme nicht raus. 
Der letzte Save ist 40 Minuten alt, auch wenn ich jetzt alles kenne wird das seine Zeit dauern alles nachzuspielen und nerven nochmal über die gleichen( überflüssigen)Screens zu latschen. Dazu kommt noch das ich das Spiel über den Taskmanager beenden muss, sonst gibt es nur einen weißen Kasten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: Jetzt habe ich meinen letzten Save davor auch noch überschrieben super, jetzt dürfte ich 4 Stunden nachholen 
Wegen diesen ganze Sachen vergeht mir langsam die Lust darauf irgendwas zu spielen.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (3. Juni 2015)

Vielleicht mal das Genre wechseln


----------



## DaBlackSheep (3. Juni 2015)

Sind das nicht eher Indie Game Titel mit low Budget usw?
Ich mein gut, einige Indies kriegen es ja ohne Bugs hin - Giana Sisters habe ich selber,
aber durchgespielt habe ich es noch nie - meine Frustrationsgrenze war dann doch übermächtig


----------



## Vhailor (3. Juni 2015)

Kann es sein, dass du einfach zu selten speicherst ?
Ich kann das zum Teil nachvollziehen. Da ich allerdings max. 5 Euro pro Spiel ausgebe (entsprechend spät bzw im Sale kaufe), wechsel ich einfach zum nächsten ohne mich groß zu ärgern. Ist natürlich Mist, wenn man schon etliche Stunde in ein game gesteckt hat!


----------



## turbosnake (3. Juni 2015)

Vhailor schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass du einfach zu selten speicherst ?


Ether One hat nur einen Saveslot den immer wieder überspeichert wird und aus dem habe ich schon rausgewechselt gehabt, nur eben Stunden vorher. Und bei TLJ habe ich nicht mir irgendwelchen Problemen gerechnet, aber trotzdem probiert in jedem Kapitel einen Save zumachen, war wohl zu wenig. Aber Saves stören mich zusehr im Spielfluss.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (3. Juni 2015)

Vhailor schrieb:


> Ich kann das zum Teil nachvollziehen. Da ich allerdings max. 5 Euro pro Spiel ausgebe



Was, 5 € !! So viel ? Meine Güte, da werden sich Entwickler und Publisher freuen, so einen kauffreudigen Kunden zu haben und wir werden demnächst nur noch AAA Blockbuster zu sehen bekommen.

Da werd ich mir mal ne Scheibe von abschneiden


----------



## Vhailor (3. Juni 2015)

Ist zwar leicht OT aber:
Ja, meine Spiele-Bib ist gut gefüllt mit ungespielten Titeln. Und da ich eh kaum hinterherkomme, was gute Spiele angeht, wäre es pure Geldverbrennung mehr auszugeben. Zumal man dann, etliche Monate später, hin und wieder auch mal von einem bugfreien Spiel sprechen und selbiges genießen kann 
Ich verstehe aber auch, dass das nicht die Paradelösung für alle ist 

Wenn ich spieletechnisch Early-Adopter wäre, würden mich die ganzen bugs wahrscheinlich auch maßlos nerven, wie @turbosnake


----------



## turbosnake (3. Juni 2015)

> Zumal man dann, etliche Monate später, hin und wieder auch mal von einem bugfreien Spiel sprechen und selbiges
> genießen kann
> Wenn ich spieletechnisch Early-Adopter wäre, würden mich die ganzen bugs wahrscheinlich auch maßlos nerven, wie @turbosnake


Alles Spiele dieser Liste sind alt.
TLJ 1999, Ether One aus März 2014 und Giana Sisters: Twisted Dreams - Rise of the Owlverlord aus September 2013.
Das einzige davon was ich neu gekauft war Ether One das lag hier trotzdem ein Jahr rum, aber die CBS CD mit TLJ ganze 7 Jahre.
Deswegen rege ich mich ja so auf und deswegen lasse ich Witcher 3 auch noch ein paar Wochen liegen, bevor ich es ernsthaft spiele.



GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> Was, 5 € !! So viel ? Meine Güte, da werden sich Entwickler und Publisher freuen, so einen kauffreudigen Kunden zu haben und wir werden demnächst nur noch AAA Blockbuster zu sehen bekommen.
> Da werd ich mir mal ne Scheibe von abschneiden


Der ganze DRM verseuchte AAA Mainstreambullshit ist auch nicht mehr wert, auch da mir die Spiele nicht gehören.
Das Spiele  mieten auf den Konsolen kommt da günstiger, nur habe ich da keine Auswahl.


----------



## Porsche2000 (12. Juni 2015)

Lieber ein gutes Spiel mit Bugs, als ein belangloser Mainstreambrei, der perfekt läuft.

Klar, technische Bugs wie defekte Spielstände oder Abstürze sind unzumutbar, aber über die meisten anderen Dinge lässt sich oft drüber hinwegsehen. Ich achte da mehr auf inhaltliche Stärken.


----------

